# Stechende Insekten im Teich?



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einen etwa 120 qm großen Schwimmteich ohne Technik seit nunmehr einem Jahr. Vor etwa einen Monat war ich das letzte mal schwimmen darin und musste etwa einen Tag danach Einstiche an Oberkörper und Beinen feststellen. Sahen aus wie Mückenstiche doch ich konnte mich nicht erinnern derart belästigt worden zu sein. Vor kurzem war ich wieder im Teich um Algen raus zu fischen, nur mit den Füssen, und wieder waren die Füsse ziemlich zerstochen. Während ich im Teich war ist mir aber nichts weiter aufgefallen was mir an meinen Beinen zu schaffen macht. Aber es sind kleine Insekten zu sehen knapp einen Millimeter groß, fast rund grau-schwarz, mit blossen Augen kaum Details zu erkennen,  die sich im Teich tummeln. Könnten die die Ursache sein? 
Kennt jemand das Phänomen?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2007)

Hallo

Such mal nach Cerkarien ( kleine __ würmer im Entenkot). Die nehmen als Wirt eigentlich __ Schnecken, als Fehlwirt auch mal einen vorbeischwimmenden Menschen.

Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

ich denke da hast Du voll ins Schwarze getroffen.
Wenn's noch jemand interessiert: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badedermatitis .
Vor ein paar Monaten hat mein Teich immer Besuch einer __ Wildente des Nachts bekommen. Hmm, damals hat man sich noch drüber gefreut...  :? 

Na zumindest weiss ich jetzt woran ich bin. Meine __ Schnecken werde ich in Ruhe lassen.   

Gibt es eine Methode __ Enten fernzuhalten, mal abgesehen von einen unpraktikablen Netz?

Gruß
Torsten


----------

